
An Introduction to Computer Networks - tdrnd
https://class.stanford.edu/networking/Fall2012/preview/
======
tedchs
This sounds like a nice course if you want a theoretical, academic intro to
computer networking if you already have a hands-on networking background and
want to think more abstractly about networking.

As a network engineer, unfortunately it sounds like this course will likely be
rather detached from the knowledge required for day-to-day enterprise or
carrier networking, such as how to set up redundant network links or allocate
IP space. I'm not saying Stanford needs to offer a free Cisco CCNA bootcamp,
but there is an opportunity for a balanced course. I find a surprisingly high
number of "network engineers" who can't explain how DNS name resolution works,
or the purpose of an IP subnet mask.

What I have found to be an EXCELLENT intro to practical networking is
Juniper's Networking Fundamentals self-guideed online training. Although
offered by Juniper, it's 100% vendor neutral. Details at
[https://learningportal.juniper.net/juniper/user_activity_inf...](https://learningportal.juniper.net/juniper/user_activity_info.aspx?id=769)

~~~
krat0sprakhar
Thanks for the link! This is just what I needed.

Being a CS graduate myself, I can say that your concerns about _being detached
from knowledge required for day-to-day enterprise_ is something I can totally
relate to. I clearly remember that a LOT of my classmates had paid for a
separate set of a classes focused around teaching more practical and hands-on
networking stuff. Certainly there's a gap here and it would be great if
Coursera comes out with some course which addresses this.

------
cjoelrun
This is fortunate. I've been looking for a good networks introduction and
there doesn't seem to be many online networks courses.

As for literature, is there any text that most people agree is a good start
into networks? I'm interested in the OSI model and other network architecture
and design principles.

~~~
jackowayed
I'm taking the class at Stanford and the recommended reading is Computer
Networking: A Top-Down Approach by Kurose & Ross

------
strengthftw
Does anyone know a good resource to learn "a strong understanding of bits and
bytes, and knowledge of how computers lay out data in memory"

~~~
DanBC
Petzold's book "Code: The Hidden Language of Computer Hardware and Software"
is good. It starts too gently, and ramps up too quickly.

(<http://www.charlespetzold.com/code/>)

The Art of Electronics Lab Book has plans for building a computer and it's
pretty well documented, although very old.

([http://www.amazon.co.uk/Laboratory-Manual-Electronics-
Paul-H...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Laboratory-Manual-Electronics-Paul-
Horowitz/dp/0521285100?tag=6519986691-21))

Another good way to learn is to find a circuit diagram and run it by pencil.
Just like people learn programming by writing code on paper and running the
software with a pencil; writing the variables and such. Here's one
([http://www.nathandumont.com/sites/nathandumont.com/files/ima...](http://www.nathandumont.com/sites/nathandumont.com/files/images/cpu.png))
(not a great example) but you try to work out what values you need where to
get various bits working.

When you get a better circuit diagram you can create a memory map. Here's a
link that describes what I mean.
(<http://www.clear.rice.edu/elec201/Book/hardware.html>)

Good Luck!

------
emcl
Why are there so many breakaway online courses why cant all of them just
choose one format and platform. Coursera has a number of Stanford courses they
could have chosen it.

~~~
paulgb
I welcome it. It's still really early in the game, the more competing
platforms the faster the platforms will have to innovate. The inconvenience to
the student is pretty minor, really.

~~~
jackowayed
Agreed. I think the actual reason, in this case, is that Stanford isn't sure
it's comfortable putting courses on a private company's platform in the long
run. So they've made the strategic decision to hire a team and build their own
platform, giving them full control.

This makes total sense; we don't really know what direction Coursera and
Udacity are headed as businesses, nor even what online education is going to
look like or who the students will be. For Stanford, having the option to cut
ties with Coursera is critical to Stanford's goal of being a leader in online
university-level courses. And the platform is open source, meaning that
depending on what happens, it could become a standard that more and more
schools adopt.

And I, like you, think this is good for everyone. The more different the
players are this early in the game, the more likely that at least one of them
ends up doing it right.

------
linuxhansl
I remember learning the basics of networking in 1989 from the "The Linux
Network Administrator's Guide", which is/was part of the Linux Documentation
Project.

It focuses on the software aspect of things, but IMHO it is still a good read
for introduction.

My favorite book on the topic (covers hardware and software) is:

"Computer Networks" by Larry L. Peterson & Bruce S. Davie.

~~~
mahmud
Did you mean 1998? Linux did not exist until '91.

------
ekm2
Watched the first 2 or 3 videos,but i had a problem submitting my answers.It
would reject my answer and fail to move to the next section of the lecture
while at the same time not allowing me to click on either the hints or
solutions tab.I was frustrated enough to logout.

------
Linoleumaz
thank you so much for sharing this, I have the same module in my first year as
a Applied Computing student, so this should help me dig more deeply into it.
Could someone recommend the best programming related / IT in general courses
for me to take? Regular university pace is too slow for me. Thank you so much.

------
lquist
btw, though it says that class doesn't start until Oct 08, materials are
already up, so log in and get started!

